# DEPO Tail Lights



## DR3DD (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought some DEPO 06 replica tail lights a few months ago and just got around to installing them and I've found that my back up lights don't work. I replaced the back up switch thinking that was the problem, but still no dice. I can't imagine that BOTH sockets are bad, but I'm thinking that's the case. Does an 06 stock harness work in the housings? I'm afraid that I may need to replace both sockets


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

get the test light out of the tool box.


----------

